# which is more reliable????   ASUS or MSI...



## thinktwice (Mar 17, 2006)

*which is more reliable????   ASUS or MSI...*


----------



## yogi7272 (Mar 18, 2006)

ASUS  ANYDAY ...


----------



## mobilegeek (Mar 18, 2006)

I prefer ASUS ..


----------



## drvarunmehta (Mar 18, 2006)

Both are very reliable, but Asus is just a little better.


----------



## rollcage (Mar 18, 2006)

Thats true .. ASUS has a little edge .. I am also using ASUS K8N


----------



## kin.vachhani (Mar 18, 2006)

hey man both r doing good in the market.....
well it all depends what feature u want from the mother like overclocking...dual processor support...even price . If u have less budget go for msi otherwise go for asus..they r really good ones...personaly i am using msi rs480 m2il  motherboard for athlon 3000+.


----------



## MysticHalo (Mar 18, 2006)

I prefer ASUS mothrboards....but MSI is flooding indian markets..check out ebay.in if u dont believe me !!!

BTW, arent intel mobo's good......for intle processors?


----------



## ashnik (Mar 18, 2006)

I like MSI coz they are cheaper and I am using MSI KT4 mobo from last 3 yrs. Since I assemble and sell PCs, I have done sssso much R&D on this mobo. Atleast 10-15 CPU chips, many memeory sticks of different brands, many SMPSes, atleast 50 HDDs and other IDE devices eyc. Still going rock solid. Also u get higher features on MSI at lower cost. 

eg.  AMD 939cpu mobo
MSI K8NGM2-L mobo with onboard nVidia 6100 GPU has high definition 7.1 audio chip while the corresponding ASUS mobo A8N-VM has High definition 5.1 sound chip. Also the most important feature is that u can just buy a TV-out module from MSI and enjoy all those DIVx movies on ur TV. This feature is not in ASUS A8N-VM. More over this MSI mobo is 1K cheaper than ASUS A8N-VM.
Also I really like the utilities and the manual of MSI. They are really useful and many. The maual is more explaining than that of ASUS. 
I have used and sold  both mobos, but I like MSI K8NGM2 more. There are some customers who ask for ASUS only otherwise i would have sold them MSI  only.

I have many times seen a query on this forum about "How to check the actual network speed of my MTNL/BSNL broadband or Cablenet?". This is where MSI ISpeeder utility helps. I have a 64kbps cablenet account. i always monitor iSpeeder and if the average speed goes below 64kbps i just call the cablewalla and he fixes it. This happens atleast once in a week. THis way I get max out of them. Not only this, but when I use DC++ or windows n/w for file sharing, where I get speed in 7-8 MBps, i can see the data tranfer rate in both, kbps and KBps. I really like this utility. I have tried many 3rd party utilities but, iSpeeder always gives correct value. The iSpeeder is so accurate because it directly monitors the motherboard chip where most 3rd party utils use windows. U don't get ne such utility with ASUS.

In ASUS mobos, if ur using the PC and for some reason there is a power failure or blackout and the PC gets switched off, then next time when the power comes back the PC starts automatically w/o pressing the power switch on the cabinate. This is something I don't like. This will continue till the time u do not properly shut down the PC.

An incident happened with me, I don't really know whether this has to do nething with the quality of MSI mobo, is like following.
I  have a friend in same soc with ASUS mobo PC. Me and he get the lan wires for cablenet from the same switch, or hub. We both had similar D-Linc DFE-538TX lan cards on PCI slots. In last July, both PCs were ON and a stong lighting happened. Intantly, both PCs went OFF. But the next minute, I switched ON mine by pressing power button on cabinet and it started and everything was normal. But friends PC started too but his lan card was gone. I took his card to the service center, but they said that since the card was damaged by lighting i.e. surge in line, no warranty was applicable. So he had to buy a new one. *Experts, PLZ explain this*


BTW there is no difference in after sale services of both companies. They are really good.


WOW,I just saw the preview of this post, should i post this in REVIEW..... section?


----------



## Chirag (Mar 18, 2006)

Asus for me.


----------



## thinktwice (Mar 18, 2006)

*hi*



			
				ashnik said:
			
		

> I like MSI coz they are cheaper and I am using MSI KT4 mobo from last 3 yrs. Since I assemble and sell PCs, I have done sssso much R&D on this mobo. Atleast 10-15 CPU chips, many memeory sticks of different brands, many SMPSes, atleast 50 HDDs and other IDE devices eyc. Still going rock solid. Also u get higher features on MSI at lower cost.
> 
> eg.  AMD 939cpu mobo
> MSI K8NGM2-L mobo with onboard nVidia 6100 GPU has high definition 7.1 audio chip while the corresponding ASUS mobo A8N-VM has High definition 5.1 sound chip. Also the most important feature is that u can just buy a TV-out module from MSI and enjoy all those DIVx movies on ur TV. This feature is not in ASUS A8N-VM. More over this MSI mobo is 1K cheaper than ASUS A8N-VM.
> ...


*



thanks a lot ASHNIK!!!!
if suppose u hav to choose one from these two
ASUS A8N 32 SLI deluxe or MSI K8N diamond plus
which one u will choose ....think twice as both of them r full of features 

Click to expand...

*


----------



## ymhatre (Mar 18, 2006)

HEY MAN 
Heres one trick....
CLose ur EYES ....
N THen SELECT ASUS.....
ASUS : - BLINDLY ACCEPTED.......
Trust Me


----------



## ashnik (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: hi*

*



thanks a lot ASHNIK!!!!
if suppose u hav to choose one from these two
ASUS A8N 32 SLI deluxe or MSI K8N diamond plus
which one u will choose ....think twice as both of them r full of features 

Click to expand...

*[/quote]

wowow, will take atleast a day for through comparison ! 
As for now, i will buy MSI if it is for me, i mean w/o if i have to choose comparing.

*R U GONNA BUY ONE OF THEM OR JUST WANNA BUG ME*
coz i will waste many hours on it and this comparison won't be useful for me. I am never gonna buy ne SLI mobo nor I suggest one.


----------



## thinktwice (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: hi*



			
				ashnik said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wowow, will take atleast a day for through comparison ! 
As for now, i will buy MSI if it is for me, i mean w/o if i have to choose comparing.

*R U GONNA BUY ONE OF THEM OR JUST WANNA BUG ME*
coz i will waste many hours on it and this comparison won't be useful for me. I am never gonna buy ne SLI mobo nor I suggest one.[/quote]





> *if suppose i wanna buy diamond plus then is it available in india!!!!*


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: hi*



			
				thinktwice said:
			
		

> > *if suppose i wanna buy diamond plus then is it available in india!!!!*



Yes it is.
In Delhi, in Nehru Place.
In Mumbai, Lamington Road.
Rest, I don't know.


----------



## thinktwice (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: hi*



			
				g_goyal2000 said:
			
		

> thinktwice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *
> n for how many bucks???
> *


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Mar 19, 2006)

Will tell u on either tuesday or wednesday.
Will goto Nehru Place then.


----------



## nawaz123 (Mar 19, 2006)

I checked the site of MSI feature wise I think MSI is ahead of ASUS.

Is it true that MSI is having more features when compare to ASUS?if yes what r those??

Guide me..

Curious to know abt this..


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 19, 2006)

asus rules

Asus>MSI>Gigabyte


----------



## Toocool (Mar 19, 2006)

ASUS anyday


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Mar 19, 2006)

Go for ASUS.


----------



## nawaz123 (Mar 19, 2006)

Becos everybody reads digit.

Digit is saying so go for ASUS.

Right DUDES..

I will go for MSI. I will find latest features with this mobo.. from MSI.

Performance wise thos people know who r having it.

I just upgrading from Intel mobo to MSI mobo..


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 20, 2006)

no, i say asus rules due to my personal experiences. MSI doesn't hav the support that asus gave me. BTW digit doesn't say "asus rulez" all the time.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 21, 2006)

Well i just bought MSI mobo and it simply rocks!!!!
no guesses who from the above guyz helped me do so!!!!!


----------



## Kniwor (Mar 21, 2006)

I say is a stupid question... there is no point comparing the 2....

just ask which 2 motherboards to compare....

But if i were to give an answer.... it will be MSI...
not that asus makes bad motherboards or anything... but for the same price, same chipst... same socket...

an MSI motherboard will usually have more features....  both are stable, both are durable... both are nice....

but there can be specific models by both manufacturers that can be good or bad....


----------



## lywyre (Mar 21, 2006)

ok guyz, when u say ASUS is better than MSI, just give enough reasons to justify!


----------



## yogi7272 (Mar 21, 2006)

Just consider  intel 975x chipset ... out of gigabyte , asus and msi .. the asus board is best performing and  most stable under overclocking ...

also for nvidia 32x sli chipset for amd .. asus one performs bit better than msi diamond plus ... only advantage msi has in both these chipset boards are they have onboard creative live 24 bit ...sound solutions .. not to say that both these msi boards are bad .. but asus is just bit better .. not to forget  nvidia 32x sli  chipset intel edition board of asus which is one of the best boards to get for intel processors ..   

I would say msi ones are mostly better than gigabyte boards ...


----------



## ashnik (Mar 23, 2006)

thanks ankur
guys when i bought my MSI KT4 mobo,digit had given it THE BEST in comparison test.
Just imagine guys in 2003 I had bluetooth and IR onboard, a special bracket with 4 bicolour LEDs to idicate the fault in system..
I am proud that i made a wise decision..
BTW MSI support is as good as ASUS.


----------

